# Wind Ghost



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Made him back in October, but I'm new here so I thought I'd post some pics.
























Basically a paper mache bust with a bit of grey cloth attached to his body, and draped in plastic sheeting.

More photos here:
http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2010/10/ghostly.html


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very spooky. Does he move or is he static?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like him. Did you have him lit up?

BTW, if you can get the type of fishing line called "spiderwire" down your way, it's almost invisible in any kind of lighting, including blacklight (it won't glow). It really adds to the illusion that your ghost is floating without any means of support.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

That stuff is slicker 'n snot! I have trouble keeping my knots tied with it. Awesome, otherwise, almost impossibly strong. My son made a bowstring from it for his Archery merit badge.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

He looks great Marrow. I really like the use of plastic sheeting. You did an excellent job.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Rob, I suppose he is a static prop. He doesn't have any animatronics or moving mechanisms. He's basically just a hunk of newspaper and plastic. But it you take him outside on a windy day and hang him, his plastic flaps everywhere, he sways all over the place and looks undeniably creepy. There is a video on my blog.

Roxyblue, I had him hanging up outside on halloween night, outside my display. There weren't actually any lights on him, but passing cars headlights lit him up. Did really good job of getting peoples attention, as the actual display was behind glass and was quite dark.

I looked up spiderwire, and multiple fishing stores in my area sell it. I plan on making some more wind ghosts, so I'll have to gets my hands on some. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Good job! Plastic sheeting will fluoresce under black light, so this would look great with a black light lighting it from bellow. Just make sure to use a dark colored spider wire so it doesn't show up in the light.

You've got a really good PumpkinRot look going there. Keep up the good work! How long have you been using paper mache?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Marrow - well done! Can't wait to see what else you come up with. I checked out the vid on your blog, it looks very lightweight...is it?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely creepy, good job


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love the face texture


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I really like him!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My kind of prop...simple design and yet oh so creepy. 
I hope you don't mind...I downloaded a photo for reference.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I like the shroud quite a lot.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very creepy!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wispy, Crispy and crunchy all in one bite. VERY COOL!!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

nice ghost


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> Good job! Plastic sheeting will fluoresce under black light, so this would look great with a black light lighting it from bellow.


Huh, what? Plastic sheeting fluoresces under black light? All plastic sheeting? Where have I been hiding that I didn't know this?

Okay Marrow, now I want to see black light video.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like we need to experiment with fluorescence during the next gathering.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone for all of the compliments. I'll experiment with it under blaclight this year, I don't own any blacklights, but I will be using them for my haunt this year. Tais years haunt is gonna be awesome, honestly, it is, I'm so excited.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

If the rest of your props turn out anything like this one, then it will truly be awesome.
Can't wait to see what else you do.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That wind ghosts of yours is a great looking DIY prop! I'll bet it looks amaZing in your haunt with the wind blowing on Halloween night


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice- you seem to have a good knack for mache.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

You did really well with that. I'm sure this year's haunt will be amazing.
I wouldn't think there are many people doing Halloween in a big way in New Zealand.


----------

